# Komplettlösung - Anno 1404: Anno 1404-Komplettlösung: PC Games geleitet Sie durch alle Missionen



## System (25. Juni 2009)

*Komplettlösung - Anno 1404: Anno 1404-Komplettlösung: PC Games geleitet Sie durch alle Missionen*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,688017


----------



## Blubberkopf (25. Juni 2009)

Das ist ja mal dreist! Wofür habe ich die Extended Version mit dem Anno Teil gekauft bzw. abonniert, wenns das mal wieder für die Gratis-Generation umsonst gibt?


----------



## Chris1q1q (26. Juni 2009)

blubb blubb blubb??
Sry wenn wir auch Anspruch auf ne Komplettlösung haben...
Die Extended vers hat außerdem viel mehr Daten dabei.


----------



## Sancezz1 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Blubberkopf am 25.06.2009 18:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja mal dreist! Wofür habe ich die Extended Version mit dem Anno Teil gekauft bzw. abonniert, wenns das mal wieder für die Gratis-Generation umsonst gibt?



die Heftversion is ja auch eher für die Leute gedacht, die kein Internetanschluss haben oder lieber ein Heft in der Hand halten. Aber darauf hättest ja eigentl selbst komm könn^^


----------



## Mothman (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Es wird sicher nicht lange dauern, da gibt es sowieso dutzende Komplettlösungen von dem Spiel im Netz. Ist doch logisch. Komplettlösungen sind ja nichts für den "Inner-Circle".^^

Außerdem: Komplettlösungen sind was für Weicheier.


----------



## Boesor (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Blubberkopf am 25.06.2009 18:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja mal dreist! Wofür habe ich die Extended Version mit dem Anno Teil gekauft bzw. abonniert, wenns das mal wieder für die Gratis-Generation umsonst gibt?



wegen des anderen (besseren?) Layouts?
wg der verfügbarkeit auch im Zug, Uni, Schule etc. 
Paralleles Spielen und lesen?

Es gibt sicher zig Gründe, die dich dazu bewogen haben können.

Solltest du hingegen gedacht haben, es wird nirgendwo sonst eine Komplettlösung geben verstehe ich deine Enttäuschung.

Muss mich aber gleichzeitig fragen, seit wann du das Internet nutzt und in welcher Intensität.

Hier gibts nunmal so gut wie alles umsonst und zwar nicht erst seit gestern.


----------



## FirstStarbuck (15. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

hallo,
ich sitze seit stunden in mission 4 fest. komme über 300 bürger nicht hinaus.was muss man beachten damit die bauern auch zu bürger werden?dringend's hilfe erforderlich.
danke


----------



## Bardolf (27. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Wo bleibt der Saß, wenn ich die Komplettlösung in Händen halte? 
Für mich keine Option!


----------



## Scooobs (19. August 2009)

*AW:*

also ich hab ein problem bei Mission7
es finden sich einfach keine freiwilligen und so krieg ich meinen barren nicht
obwohl ich über 900 gesandte hab?


----------



## haechi86 (30. August 2009)

*AW:*

Bin in der Mission wo man ibam al hakim 3 
kriegsschiffe vor das Kontor stellen muss. Die 
Rolle die er zu entziffern versucht habe ich im 
schon vor 3 stunden gebracht. was muss ich 
machen das er nach papier und so verlangt um 
das logbuch zu entschlüsseln? er meldet sich 
einfach nie! Habe alles andere gelöst, an dem 
bleibts hängen. Meine Siedlung ist riesig und 
ich habe alles gebaut was man bauen kann! 
Helft mir bitte


----------



## Rowdy1307 (6. September 2009)

*AW:*

Ich spiele schon seit Tagen mehrere Stunden Anno1404, ich habe alles was die Bauern und Bürger zufrieden stellt, nur kann ich nicht zu Patritzier aufsteigen, es wollen sich einfach keine ansiedeln. Ich habe genug Gewürze, Kleidung, Nahrung Trinken einfach alles, aber es geht nicht weiter, was kann ich tun?


----------



## Boesor (6. September 2009)

*AW:*

Steuern gesenkt?
Baumaterialien vorhanden? (Patrizier benötigen Glas!)
Zusatzgebäude gebaut?


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2009)

*AW:*



Rowdy1307 schrieb:


> Ich spiele schon seit Tagen mehrere Stunden Anno1404, ich habe alles was die Bauern und Bürger zufrieden stellt, nur kann ich nicht zu Patritzier aufsteigen, es wollen sich einfach keine ansiedeln. Ich habe genug Gewürze, Kleidung, Nahrung Trinken einfach alles, aber es geht nicht weiter, was kann ich tun?


hast du auch im einflussbereich der bürger eine schenke gebaut? hast genug baumaterial (du brauchst für patrizier holz, werkzeug und steine). und hast du die aufstiegsrechte auch nicht gesperrt? wenn die gesperrt sind, dann schweben übr den aufstiegswilligen so schriftrollen. 

@boesor: erst adlige brauchen glas! du kannst glashütten doch erst bauen, wenn du patrizier hast


----------



## Boesor (6. September 2009)

*AW:*



Herbboy schrieb:


> @boesor: erst adlige brauchen glas! du kannst glashütten doch erst bauen, wenn du patrizier hast


Ups, hast natürlich recht


----------



## Jadeluxx (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

In Mission 5 komme ich nicht an die Frachtkisten des gestrandeten Schiffes auf der Insel im Südosten. Eine der Kisten enthält den Schlüssel, die ich zusammen mit der Schatulle zu Al Zahir bringen muß. Guy Forcas Schiffe drehen ab, wenn ich mit meiner Flotte dort ankomme, aber ich finde keine Möglichkeit, die Insel zu betreten. Ich kann z.B. kein Kontor auf der Insel errichten. Auch sonst reagieren die Kisten nicht. Was kann ich da machen?


----------



## meir (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

hallo!
bin gerade bei mission 2 und musste feststellen, daß bei meiner übersichtskarte die inseln 2,5 und 6 nicht eingezeichnet sind und ich somit die nachricht nicht abliefern kann. hab ich was falsch gemacht oder hat mein spiel einen defekt??
wer weis da was ?
danke!


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



meir schrieb:


> hallo!
> bin gerade bei mission 2 und musste feststellen, daß bei meiner übersichtskarte die inseln 2,5 und 6 nicht eingezeichnet sind und ich somit die nachricht nicht abliefern kann. hab ich was falsch gemacht oder hat mein spiel einen defekt??
> wer weis da was ?
> danke!


 wie meinst das mit "nicht eingezeichnet" ? du musst die welt halt erstmal mit schiffen erkunden. ansonsten is die frage, ob du wirklich bei der korrekten mission bist - kannste nen screenshot machen?



 @Jadeluxx : wenne s das sit, was ich meine, musst du nur in der nähe der insel mit nem schiff sein und kannst dann die kisten aiuf der insel einfach anklicken.


----------



## cashuar (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Jadeluxx schrieb:


> In Mission 5 komme ich nicht an die Frachtkisten des gestrandeten Schiffes auf der Insel im Südosten. Eine der Kisten enthält den Schlüssel, die ich zusammen mit der Schatulle zu Al Zahir bringen muß. Guy Forcas Schiffe drehen ab, wenn ich mit meiner Flotte dort ankomme, aber ich finde keine Möglichkeit, die Insel zu betreten. Ich kann z.B. kein Kontor auf der Insel errichten. Auch sonst reagieren die Kisten nicht. Was kann ich da machen?


 du brauchst kein kontoe oder so. einfach mit dem schiff in die nähe der kisten (an den strand) fahren und dann auf die kisten klicken, das sollte reichen.


----------



## Kastet (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Hallo!
Ich bin gerade bei Mission 5 und habe da ein Problem!
Ich habe alle Aufgaben erledigt bis auf die, wo man 10 Kriegsmaschienen lifern muss, aber mein Stadt wächst nicht weiter (steuern gesekt ,baumaterial freigegeben, alle Gebäude mind. ein mal gebaut, alle Verbrauchwaren um 300 t), ich habe 1000/1000 40/40 Patrizier, 405/405 27/27 Bürger, 136/136 17 Bauer.
Für die Kriegsmaschienen brauche ich aber 1190 Patrizier! Und bei meinen Marktplatz ist der Balken mit Patriziern komplett.
Was könnte ich da machen oder was ist falsch?


----------



## crackajack (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Kastet schrieb:


> Was könnte ich da machen oder was ist falsch?


Die Bedürfnisse sind in den Bauernhäusern und Bürgerhäusern zufriedengestellt?
 Eine gewisse Menge bleibt doch immer Bauer und Bürger, womöglich einfach mehr Bauernhütten hinstellen.


----------



## Kastet (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



crackajack schrieb:


> Kastet schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was könnte ich da machen oder was ist falsch?
> ...


 Ja alle bedürfnisse zufriedengestellt. Wegen Bauerhütten - ich hab da keine freie stelle um den Marktplatz um die Bauernhütte zu plazieren, muss ich dann zweiten Marktplatz bauen? ich habe es auch schon auf einem anderen Insel fast 500 Patrizier erreicht, aber Kriegsmaschienen kann ich immer noch nicht bauen!


----------



## meir (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

kampagne 5-ein sturm bricht los, bitte um hilfe!
bitte um hilfe
ich kann die kupferne schüssel nicht finden, hab schon die ganze sandinsel abgesucht (schlüssel gefunden)
außerdem will ich pelzmäntel für die adeligen produzieren. kann aber nur bei flusslauf prduktionsstätte errichten, wird aber verweigert, weil rohstoffe fehlen. mein lager geht aber mit pelzen und salz über. hab ich was übersehen???
danke!


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



meir schrieb:


> kampagne 5-ein sturm bricht los, bitte um hilfe!
> bitte um hilfe
> ich kann die kupferne schüssel nicht finden, hab schon die ganze sandinsel abgesucht (schlüssel gefunden)
> außerdem will ich pelzmäntel für die adeligen produzieren. kann aber nur bei flusslauf prduktionsstätte errichten, wird aber verweigert, weil rohstoffe fehlen. mein lager geht aber mit pelzen und salz über. hab ich was übersehen???
> danke!


 wg. der schüssel weiß ich es nicht genau...

 wegen der pelzmäntel: der kürschner muss SELBER in reichweite eines kontors sein. also, wenn du den markierst, muss DESSEN grüner bereich sich mit einem kontor decken und auch ein weg dahin vorhanden sein, damit dessen leute salz und pelze holen. hast du das beachtet?


 @kastet: vermutlich müssen mehr bauern/bürger/adeligen-häuser aufsteigen. vlt. muss bei zB bauernhäusern noch ne kapelle hn, damit die zu bürgern werden und dann wiederum mehr bürger auch aufsteigen usw. - also es fehlen die noch gebäude, keine rohstoffe?


----------



## meir (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

das mit dem kontor dacht ich auch schon. werd´s mal probieren!
danke!
wo habt ihr die kiste mit der kupfernen schüssel gefunden?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



meir schrieb:


> das mit dem kontor dacht ich auch schon. werd´s mal probieren!
> danke!
> wo habt ihr die kiste mit der kupfernen schüssel gefunden?


 also, ich wiß nicht mehr, was alles zu der mission gehört, aber auf der insel ganz rechts unten muss man halt alle kisten mal anklicken, die auf der insel sind. und dann gibt es ja auch noch einen teil des "schatzes" auf dem riff links unten, wo dieser bösewicht mit seinens chiffen lauert. 

 vlt. klick mal die mission an, da leuchten doch dann idR so rote punkte auf der minimap auf, wo man hin muss?


----------



## bullit0123 (13. November 2009)

*AW:*

hi bauche mal hilf wie bekomme ich in der 4 mision die 5ton waffen habe schon alle inseln voll gebaut und nix tut sichspiele jetzt schon 6 st. die missson hoffendlich meldet sich jemand icqNr. 555-321-438 BITTe helft mir


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2009)

*AW:*



bullit0123 schrieb:


> hi bauche mal hilf wie bekomme ich in der 4 mision die 5ton waffen habe schon alle inseln voll gebaut und nix tut sichspiele jetzt schon 6 st. die missson hoffendlich meldet sich jemand icqNr. 555-321-438 BITTe helft mir


 wie lautet nochmal die GENAUE aufgabenstellung? du hast ja die aufgaben links in den info-icons stehen.


----------



## bullit0123 (15. November 2009)

*AW: we*



Herbboy schrieb:


> bullit0123 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > hi bauche mal hilf wie bekomme ich in der 4 mision die 5ton waffen habe schon alle inseln voll gebaut und nix tut sichspiele jetzt schon 6 st. die missson hoffendlich meldet sich jemand icqNr. 555-321-438 BITTe helft mir
> ...


   THx für die antwort habe es hinbekommen,hatte nicht genug eiwohner bzw von den tuypen die waffen und brot erstellen können jetzt habe ich es hinbekommen.


----------



## DaniH (26. April 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Anno 1404-Komplettlösung: PC Games geleitet Sie durch alle Missionen*

Hallo Ihr, brauche Eure Hilfe....

Muss ich erst die 200 Adligen angesiedelt haben damit der Bau wieder losgeht oder was?

Ich habe alle "Side"-Aufträge abgehandelt, aktuell das Senkblei, das Item von der Insel der Weisen und die Glasbläserpfeife als aktuelle Items in Domstadt, und keine aktuellen Aufträge ausser den 200 Adligen und der Fertigstellung des Doms mehr offen, aber auf der Baustelle tut sich nichts!!!!!!

Oder kann ich auch anderweitig die Baumaterialien zum Dom schaffen ausser der blöden Selbstversorgung.

habe 5 funktionierende Glasschmelzen und mein Glas lager berstet seit Stunden in Domstadt...

Bitte helft mir bei dieser blöden letzten Mission...

Vielen Dank im Voraus
Daniel


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Anno 1404-Komplettlösung: PC Games geleitet Sie durch alle Missionen*



DaniH schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr, brauche Eure Hilfe....
> 
> Muss ich erst die 200 Adligen angesiedelt haben damit der Bau wieder losgeht oder was?
> 
> ...


Um welche Mission geht es denn genau? Die letzte der Kampagne? Zur Fertigstellung des Doms musst Du in jedem Falle eine bestimmte Zahl an Adeligen haben. Für das Fundament glaub ich 2500, für die nächste Stufe 3500, und dann 4500 - bin nicht ganz sicher, aber wenn Du auf die Baustelle klickst, müßte Dir Northberg an sich sagen "bedaure, aber...", und die Zahl wird eingeblendet. 

Wenn ein Teil der Mission auch das Steigern der Adeligen um 200 lautet, musst Du das evlt. zusätzlich noch erfüllen.


----------



## DaniH (27. April 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Anno 1404-Komplettlösung: PC Games geleitet Sie durch alle Missionen*



Herbboy schrieb:


> DaniH schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo Ihr, brauche Eure Hilfe....
> ...


----------



## Tenaya (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Anno 1404-Komplettlösung: PC Games geleitet Sie durch alle Missionen*

Ich habe leider mit Anno Venedig ein Problem.
Trotz fast 6000 Adligen darf ich meine Dombaustufe 3 und vier nicht weiterbauen.
Es heißt immer, ich brauche mindestens 3.500 Adlige.
Auch musste ich meine Kurfürstin auf Anno Venedig, bereits auf Anno 1404 gewonnen nachspielen. Ich lese ja die Kretiken bei Amazon de und habe das immer anders gesehen. Anno ist total super und das Venedig dazu einfach klasse. Aber da muss etwas nicht stimmen.
Meine Nomaden bekommen mittlerweile Pralinen, meine Patrizier ihre geliebten Kerzenleuchter, die Adligen alles was es gibt aber weiter geht es nicht.
Ich beseitze weit über 2 Mio und habe zum drittenmal in meinem Sopiel weit über 50 Kb Ruhm. Was soll ich denn nun tun?
Seid herzlichst gegrüßt von Tenaya


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Anno 1404-Komplettlösung: PC Games geleitet Sie durch alle Missionen*

Die 6000 wohnen aber auch alle auf DER Insel, wo Du den Dm bauen willst? Sind die denn auch alle zufrieden?


----------



## Tenaya (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Anno 1404-Komplettlösung: PC Games geleitet Sie durch alle Missionen*

Nein, sie wohnen nicht auf einer Insel, leider!!!!
Kann es sein, dass Der Dombau genau in die Mitte von Goldfurt gehört hätte?
Er zeigt immerhin 3/4 der Häuser im grünen Einzugsbereich.
Der Zufriedenheitsstatus ist bei allen Bewohner super.
Auch arbeite ich nicht mit Ceats oder dergleichen. Nur, es wird jetzt echt langweilig.
Ich freue mich über jeden guten Tip denn ich bin ein echter FAN.
Herzliche Grüße von Tenaya


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Anno 1404-Komplettlösung: PC Games geleitet Sie durch alle Missionen*

Es müssen halt auf EINER Insel mind. die 3500 adeligen leben, das ist das entscheidende. vlt. mpüssen sogar auf DER Insel, wo Du den Dom bauen willst, 3500 leben - da bin ich nicht ganz sicher.

Wo Du den Dom baust, ist aber egal - du kannst den auch irgendwo hinbauen, wo noch gar keine häsuer sind. Es müssen nicht alle Adeligen im Einflussberiech sein oder so was, das geht AFAIK eh nicht.


----------



## Fimimi (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Anno 1404-Komplettlösung: PC Games geleitet Sie durch alle Missionen*

Zur zweiten Mission (ich weiß nicht, ob es schon genannt wurde): Es gibt noch einen Auftrag von Northburgh, um die Mission mit voller Punktzahl abzuschließen, genannt "Das Festmahl". Vielleicht könntet ihr da mal nachschauen, was man da machen muss.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Anno 1404-Komplettlösung: PC Games geleitet Sie durch alle Missionen*

Steht das nicht in der Auftragsliste mit drin? ^^  ich glaub man muss da nur Fisch liefern, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Die Mission is ja noch ne Art Tutorial, da "lernt" man u.a. das Fischen ja erst.


----------



## xlibuda (11. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
bin absoluter ANNO 1404-Neuling  und kämpfe mich gerade durch meine ersten Missionen. 
An zwei Punkten hänge ich aber fest und komm nicht weiter: 

Ich soll Lagerhäser errichten, hab aber keinen Plan wie. Kann nirgendwo entsprechende   Hinweise finden.

Ich soll eine Steinmetzhütte bauen und mit der Produktion beginnen, was aber nur in der Nähe von Steinvorkommen geht. Nun finde ich auf meiner Insel aber keine Steinvorkommen. 

Wahrscheinlich hab ich irgend was übersehen oder falsch verstanden und diese Fragen erzeugen bei alten eingefleischte ANNOianern nur ein müdes Lächeln, aber ich häng nun mal im Spiel fest.

Danke schon mal für eure Bemühungen, xlibuda

P.S.: ANNO 1404 macht nichtsdestotrotz eine Riesenspass!


----------



## Herbboy (11. Oktober 2011)

Du hast im Baumenü diese "Markthäuser" - damit erweiterst Du den Einflussbereich Deiner Stadt. Nur in diesem Einflussbereich kannst Du dann auch Produktionsstätten wie zB Steinmetze bauen. Aber bist Du ganz sicher, dass es auf der Insel keine Steine gibt? Müsste so eine eine Art Steinblock als Symbol sein, der über einem Berg schwebt. Ist das eine Mission, bei der Du selber eine INsel aussuchen musstest, wo Du die Stadt gründest? 

Wegen der Lagerhäuser: entweder damit sind eben die Markthäuser gemeint, oder aber Du sollst am Kontor Legerhäuser bauen - dazu musst Du dann aber auch erstmal aufsteigen, damit die Lagerhäuser im Baumenü verfügbar werden - ich bin nicht sicher, aber vlt. brauchst Du erst "Bürger", und dann auch noch mindestens zB 2500 "Bürger", bevor Du auch Lagerhäuser bauen kannst.


----------



## Sabrina87 (11. Oktober 2011)

Wenn er bei der Mission "Aufbruch ins Gelobte Land" ist, kann man auf der Insel mit dem Bergkloster ein Steinmetz errichten und die Lagerhäuser sollen auf der Insel errichtet werden wo der Hafen gebaut werden soll wenn sie schon freigeschaltet sind.


----------



## xlibuda (12. Oktober 2011)

Vielen Dank!
Dann werd ich mich noch mal umsehen.


----------



## Chris876 (1. Januar 2012)

Hab mal ne Frage: Hab die 5. Mission locker geschafft bis zu dem Punkt mit der Weißen Flagge! Ich bin zu der Insel gefahren hab sie abgeholt bin zu der Insel links oben geschippert ganz gechillt und was passiert die zerstören mein Schiff Treibgut liegt da wo ich mit keinem Schiff hinkommt. Toll, was war falsch?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Januar 2012)

Is schon länger her, ich weiß das nicht mehr genau... aber: weiße Flagge => wenn die Teil der Mission ist, dann ist die Frage: hattest Du die weiße Flagge denn auch benutzt, also im Schiff gesockelt und dann auch kurz vor Erreichen den Feindgebietes aktiviert?


ps: du meinst doch diese Mission Anno 1404-Komplettlösung: PC Games geleitet Sie durch alle Missionen - Anno 1404 - Tipps und Komplettlösung: Ein Sturm bricht los (Mission 5)


----------



## Chris876 (2. Januar 2012)

jep diese Mission gesockelt? ich hab mit links draufgeklickt kam aber nur kein Zielhafen in Reichweite oder so


----------

